
Your Biggest Cyberthreat Is Greedy Cryptocurrency Miners - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609975/forget-viruses-or-spywareyour-biggest-cyberthreat-is-greedy-cryptocurrency-miners/
======
nxsynonym
Kind of off topic - is uBlock origin enough to stop mining scripts, if not is
there a good extension anyone can recommend?

